# pkgng openvpn: Not Found



## twobithacker (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm trying to install openvpn using pkg(), but when it tries to fetch the package, it gets a Not Found error.


```
chip@sumo:~$ sudo pkg update
Updating repository catalogue
chip@sumo:~$ sudo pkg install openvpn
Updating repository catalogue
The following 3 packages will be installed:

	Installing easy-rsa: 2.2.0.m
	Installing lzo2: 2.06_2
	Installing openvpn: 2.3.2

The installation will require 2 MB more space

378 KB to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/openvpn-2.3.2.txz: Not Found
```

It looks like the latest openvpn in ports is actually 2.3.2_1, and it looks like that exists if I poke around on pkg.freebsd.org, so why isn't pkg trying to install 2.3.2_1 instead of 2.3.2? Was the pkg index not updated for some reason?

This is a FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE box, amd64.


----------

